# FISH BITE COLORS



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

i plan on grabbing some pink shrimp, white clame, orange sand flea fish bites. has anyone ever used the electric chicken crab ones? Do you all have any specific flavor/colors you like and have good success with? ill be in Kill Devil Hills in 2 weeks on the sound side. but plan on fishing the From Corrolla beaches down to about Rodanthe beaches in addition to the sounds.

thanks guys!


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Sandflea and bloodworm ones seem to be the best around here. That being said I'll take real sand fleas over fishbites any day for putting fish on the table


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Have a fun trip!


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

Eltonjohn said:


> Sandflea and bloodworm ones seem to be the best around here. That being said I'll take real sand fleas over fishbites any day for putting fish on the table


Thanks for the input man! it is greatly appreciated!! just the standard orange flea and red worm colors? I have never even attempted to get live sand fleas, but will def give it a whirl this year!


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Check out youtube videos on how to spot them and also how to hook them. There are a ton of fleas around right now. You actually don't need a rake at all once u learn how to spot their colonies


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I'd be happy to meet up with u and show u the ways of the sand flea while you are here


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

that would be awesome dude. I was just looking and the rakes are like 60-80 bucks. i do a lot of saltwater fishing but up here in the chesapeake bay and rivers and sand fleas are not a choice of bait. I dont think 2 weeks a year would warrant me to spend that on a rake... unless it is worth it ultimately


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll show you how to catch them. You don't need a rake.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Rakes are abut 35 bucks in shops here a would be a wiser purchase IMO than a whole bunch of different packs of fishbites. Fishbites go bad after a season or so. The rake u can use for years and years for as long as u vacation at the beach. That being said I wouldnt buy either


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

How long are you in town and how many other people are fishing with you?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Use your wife's kitchen strainer


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

Eltonjohn said:


> How long are you in town and how many other people are fishing with you?


7-10 days. just me and my pops doing fishing.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey. I always either rake fleas or buy fresh shrimp from a fishmonger Or cast net shrimp for bait (lol it’s funny that people will pay 5$ for half a pound for old frozen bait shrimp But wouldn’t think to pay 8 dollars a pound for fresh food quality shrimp). Anyway I got several fish bites for xmas one year and had maybe 1/4 or less of the bites that I had on fresh bait when I tried them a few times out. Do fish bites just suck but are just convenient and stay on the hook better? I don’t get it. Am I missing something?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I always like to mix it up with the fishbites. Sometimes fish like fresh shrimp alone, sometimes they prefer shrimp with fishbites, once in awhile do well with fishbites alone. 

I think fishbites are great if bait thieves are thick, less chance you're fishing on credit. 

They're not a substitute for fresh shrimp or live fleas, but they are a good companion.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I like red bloodworm and orange clam Fishbites. About a month ago I saw someone using chartreuse bloodworm.

Also consider orange Fish Gum.

Someone on this board recommended using half a minnow trap to sift for sand fleas.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am a big believer in Fishbites. I have caught everything from spot to Spanish mackerel on them. I primarily use the bloodworm and shrimp in various colors along with sand flea. A good tip is when you are done fishing, place the bag of fishbites in a zip lock bag and store in the refrigerator. This will prevent the fishbites from becoming hard and reduces color fade.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Last time down it was fishbites or nothing. NO "real" bait was working, tried them all, even live shrimp. Going for basically whole month of October.....I loaded up on fishbites. Keep them in frig. If its good weather I hope to be back a little all winter.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

beantowngators said:


> i plan on grabbing some pink shrimp, white clame, orange sand flea fish bites. has anyone ever used the electric chicken crab ones? Do you all have any specific flavor/colors you like and have good success with? ill be in Kill Devil Hills in 2 weeks on the sound side. but plan on fishing the From Corrolla beaches down to about Rodanthe beaches in addition to the sounds.
> 
> thanks guys!


I've had good luck with bloodworm fishbites. Live red wigglers seem to work good as well.


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

retired said:


> Last time down it was fishbites or nothing. NO "real" bait was working, tried them all, even live shrimp. Going for basically whole month of October.....I loaded up on fishbites. Keep them in frig. If its good weather I hope to be back a little all winter.


i went with red blood worms, two tien sand flea oranage and white, chartreuse crab, orange clam and pink shrimp.

i plan on buying fresh shrimp and live mullet also. just going to test out every combo haha.im taking 6 rods.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

If the fish are picky then only real bloodworms will do. However, if they are really biting then anything will do. Also bring some Gulp...good for trout, pups and flounder. Even small pieces of Gulp can be used for bait.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I've heard from more then one source that bright orange is the best color for surf fishing.


----------

